# Picking up Gays?



## Guest (Nov 12, 2015)

I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable. 

What do you guys do?

If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

You do realize that you have picked up gay couples of both genders and didn't know it, I mean you do know that right?
Gay or straight, I don't like people making out in my car either. Unfortunately, it comes with the job. You can ask them to stop and if they don't end the ride but that's about it.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Just remember that we're "Everyone's Private Driver". Uber say's so. lol

I don't like 90% of the clowns that get in my car but you just have to suck it up, after all we're getting filthy rich schlepping these jokers around. Uber say's so. lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Considering that the gay community is a major user of Uber, if you have problems with them, you might want to try something else. Uber takes a dim view of any discrimination against anyone, including gays. It has stated this specifically more than once. When there are local Pride events, Uber puts out all sorts of e-Mails about wanting drivers to cover them. I would not be surprised if organisers of some of these events had Uber as a sponsor.

What you do, if you are going to continue this, is grin and bear it. If you can not say anything that is at least civil, just keep your mouth closed. I do not know what Uber or Lyft would do if you kicked a same gender couple out of your car for swapping spit. 

D.C. Taxi Rules and Regulations allow a driver to kick out passengers who exhibit "lascivious behaviour", but said rules fail to define what the Taxicab Commission might consider "lascivious behaviour" to be. The rule allows for "three strikes": the driver must ask the passengers to discontinue the "lascivious behaviour" twice. The third time, he can kick out the passengers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Wow really? Not all Gays are the stereotypical ones you see on TV. How can you truly tell who is Gay or who Isn't? What are you afraid they are going to throw some Gay dust on you and miraculously you are going to start liking women? Please, please consider asking the Admin to delete this thread.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Please, please consider asking the Admin to delete this thread.


The Original Poster came here and stated her feelings honestly. Disagree with and criticise the Original Poster all that you will (as did I), but your or my disagreement with her is no reason to suppress her opinion. Not everyone has the "generally accepted/approved" point of view on a given issue.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You can install a very obvious 2-way dash cam.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Original Poster came here and stated her feelings honestly. Disagree with and criticise the Original Poster all that you will (as did I), but your or my disagreement with her is no reason to suppress her opinion. Not everyone has the "generally accepted/approved" point of view on a given issue.


There is a thin line in this case between an opinion and hate. I am positive if this post stays up the comments are going to be 100X worse than mine.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Original Poster came here and stated her feelings honestly. Disagree with and criticise the Original Poster all that you will (as did I), but your or my disagreement with her is no reason to suppress her opinion. Not everyone has the "generally accepted/approved" point of view on a given issue.


She is free to feel as she wants. I am free to call her out for being a bigot. A lot of people are uncomfortable with the idea of locking lips with someone of the same sex. Hell, I am. I find the male form in every way a turn off HOWEVER when you turn around and say, "If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings" then you cross the line from thought to actively hostile *actions *against people for something that is YOUR problem. People who advocate denying service or generally discriminating on the basis of sex, color, gender, disability, nationality, sexual preference, etc. are about worthless to our society as a whole. That kind of thinking gave us some of the worst atrocities committed on this continent and none of us should be defending it.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Daisy S. said:


> What do you guys do?
> 
> If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


To answer your questions:
1. (what do you guys do) I drive them to whatever gay bar, gay district, shopping mall, job, store, restaurant, etc they are going to. Their gay money pays my rent the same as straight money. An set asaide one couple that wore too much cologne, they are usually very clean and courteous. Gay district is always fun to drop off at, always a huge party going on down there on the weekends.
2. (long question) You are a "business owner" as an "independent contractor" to Uber. If you should decide to give these people the boot or discriminate them at all, you could possibly faced getting sued and/or deactivation by Uber. Like it or not, you are working 1099 for a company and providing a public service. Frankly, even if there is no judgement from suit, it's not worth it to have to hire a lawyer and shell out tons of money. You have to look at their sexual preference the same way as somebodies race. Would you cancel on a rider just because they were Black, Asian, White, or Hispanic?



UberLou said:


> There is a thin line in this case between an opinion and hate. I am positive if this post stays up the comments are going to be 100X worse than mine.


I don't know if I would call it hate. She feels uncomfortable. She hasn't used hateful language, she hasn't talked about beating them or pepper spraying them. She just feels uncomfortable. Frankly, it's normal to feel uncomfortable around people or things you don't understand. You have never felt uncomfortable around somebody?

I used to feel the same way about gay people, I was raised to feel that way. After getting into the world and working with gay people and what not, I realized they are like you and me. Some are assholes, some are drama queens, but most are just normal people who have a different sexual preference.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> She is free to feel as she wants. I am free to call her out for being a bigot. A lot of people are uncomfortable with the idea of locking lips with someone of the same sex. Hell, I am. I find the male form in every way a turn off HOWEVER when you turn around and say, "If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings" then you cross the line from thought to actively hostile *actions *against people for something that is YOUR problem. People who advocate denying service or generally discriminating on the basis of sex, color, gender, disability, nationality, sexual preference, etc. are about worthless to our society as a whole. That kind of thinking gave us some of the worst atrocities committed on this continent and none of us should be defending it.


So, if something makes you uncomfortable, you run towards it with open arms? And how is cancelling a ride "hostile"? She's not doing a drive-by as she cancels.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm a gay, can I kick straight people out of my car? They make me uncomfortable.


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

What irritates me are the young gay riders that seem to have a problem with everyone straight.

Unless the rider is trying to carry on a conversation with me I don't care what they are doing or talking about (unless I hear something illegal or dangerous). One time I was driving a young gay couple who were a little snarky. They didn't put in the address and got upset with me because I didn't know where the restaurant was they wanted to go, it was called The Club. I asked them where it was and searched google for the general area, and finally figured it out. While driving and paying attention to the road, I heard a whispered comment from the back seat, (paraphrase) 'keep your head forward, we don't exist'. Like I was intentionally trying to ignore them because they were gay.

Another incident (non-uber). I was in a brewery tap room where a young gay couple was holding hands within hearing distance. The wife and I were shopping for a new bed earlier in the day and were discussing our options. You should have seen the dirty look I got when one of the heard the word 'Queen'. I don't think most gays are so over sensitive, but the younger ones seem to be.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Daisy S. said:


> I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable.
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


Depending on where you are, you could if there is a religious freedom act in the state that allows you to discriminate against gay people. Of course, Uber will take a very dim view of your actions, so if you want to have your fifteen minutes on TV, then you should follow through with a Kim Davis moment and perhaps a GOP Presidential Candidate or two shows up.

What do I do with a LGBT passenger? You *pick him or her up. *Repeat after me "*I am in the service industry." *You will get all types. What you do is you take then to their destination safely and expeditiously.

I noticed that your post said you found gay folk making out icky, but not straight folk. That worries me as you may be prejudiced towards gay people. What I suggest is you keep your eyes on the road and ignore what's happening in your back or what Another Uber Driver recommended in his post.

One final bit of advice, if you're going the legal route and use the taxicab regulations, read them well and apply them equally to both straight and gay passengers.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have a friend who is flamboyant as they come and if I took any stock in stereotypes my assumption would be he is gay, however he is a married straight man. You can never assume if someone is gay or not, sure there may be obvious signs but we should never assume.

There are many things/people that make me uncomfortable but that is my problem. I chose to be in the service industry so I take the bad with the good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> There is a thin line in this case between an opinion and hate.
> 
> I am positive if this post stays up the comments are going to be 100X worse than mine.


I did not read anything particullarly hateful in the Original Post. She did post "they are always a handful to deal with", but I have seen far worse and with language most foul posted about other groups. She does state that she is uncomfortable with them, but I would not call that "hate". If she posted any virulent hate, that would be different.

If a flame war starts, the Moderators will act, I am sure.



D Town said:


> She is free to feel as she wants.
> 
> I am free to call her out for being a bigot.
> 
> ...


I did state that.

You are, the Gentleman from Georgia is and I am. He took her to task for what she posted, as did I. I went as far as to state that if she can not put up, can not shut up, she should get up (and go away---by implication). Indeed, she does deserve to be taken to task for her opinions, bigotry and trying to avoid carrying someone solely for her reasons. I have been down a parallel road from my time as a company official. Her actions could spell legal trouble for Uber, especially if Local Authorities start holding the TNCs responsible for their drivers, as they hold cab companies responsible for their drivers, currently.

The reason that I took my interlocutor to task is his advocating the suppression of her opinions and thoughts. Let her post them. Let us edge-uh-mah-kayte her that if she is going to have these opinions and keep doing this job, she can choose any of the following:

1, Hang up her keys, as she is too uncomfortable with the riding public to be engaged in a business of this nature.

2. Continue to drive, discriminate and face the adverse (to her) legal consequences.

3. Continue to drive, discriminate and face the adverse (to her) consequences from whatever TNC with which she is contracting.

4. Continue to drive, keep her opinions and attitude to herself, let them stew inside her, blow up and face the adverse (to her) legal consequences as well as whatever consequence from her TNC company might come her way.

5. Continue to drive, put up, shut up and treat people in the way that she would want people to treat her.

I suspect that if the Original Poster did continue to drive, #4 is the most likely occurrence (even Occam's Razor CAN be dull, at times). For that reason, my first suggestion to her was that she "might want to consider something else".

Swapping spit really does not bother me. I have been around all sorts of different people for too long to worry about that. I do not, however, allow the hand to go into the pants or up the dress---not that I go looking for it, mind you, but if I see it, I do warn that such conduct must not continue.

To paraphrase a Senior dispatcher who once worked at the cab company where I was an official: "It is just a TNC ride". If the Original Poster can not look at it that way, she needs to try something else. If drive she must, perhaps a school bus, church bus or Senior Centre is looking for someone.

Suppress a bigoted opinion? no.

Take a someone to task for a bigoted opinion? Absolutely.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Daisy S. said:


> I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable.
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


For this, and all things, follow the Golden Rule.

"Do to others as you would have them do to you." Luke 6:30


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> For this, and all things, follow the Golden Rule.


I thought the Golden Rule was "It's not gay if it's in a 3-way" ..... No? Nobody knows Lonely Island? SNL?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

EPIC post op.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

The obvious solution is to ask every rider if they are gay. If they answer yes - pepper spray.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Just make sure to have a hazmat suit, a bible, and a crucifix handy and within arms length at all times. If a gay couple gets in your car, you'll always be prepared to deflect whatever germs and spell their trying to cast on you from the backseat.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Daisy S. said:


> I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable.
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


Are you sure that working with the public is your best choice ?. And this is your worse problem driving for uber.
I'm thinking of a word?, shallow !


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Wow really? Not all Gays are the stereotypical ones you see on TV. How can you truly tell who is Gay or who Isn't? What are you afraid they are going to throw some Gay dust on you and miraculously you are going to start liking women? Please, please consider asking the Admin to delete this thread.


Wow, want to censor much? 
Guess your feelings on the issue trumps hers so you want it deleted? Smh


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Daisy S. said:


> I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable.
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


I agree with you; besides the disgusting this people are that are really cheap and frugal never ever I get a single dollar tip from this people and they always expecting be treated as princess paying this ridiculous uber fares
Lol


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

General rule. View all as people first. Ethnicity, race, sex/ual orientation is of no significance thereby any "uncomfortable" actions or bad behavior would be addressed to 'this person/couple' and not [these people]


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Wow, want to censor much?
> Guess your feelings on the issue trumps hers so you want it deleted? Smh


Go back and review your own comments on other posts/forums and get back to me. You live as if your opinion trumps everyone else's, So I'll SHAKE MY HEAD right back atcha!!!!


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Doesn't bother me. I empathize with you if it happens to be something that significantly bothers you. Sounds like something that is part of the customer service industry. You will encounter all walks of people.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daisy S. said:


> I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable.
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


Grow Up?

Seriously, no sympathy here.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I'm a gay, can I kick straight people out of my car? They make me uncomfortable.


Lol perfect!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Original Poster came here and stated her feelings honestly. Disagree with and criticise the Original Poster all that you will (as did I), but your or my disagreement with her is no reason to suppress her opinion. Not everyone has the "generally accepted/approved" point of view on a given issue.


Some people would like to not let "********" in the same businesses they frequent. I'm supposed to be ok with that and not "suppress" their opinion?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I've got gay kids. 

if gay couples who kiss make you uncomfortable & straight couples who kiss do not - what you have is a bigotry problem, not a driving problem. 

Your feelings and desire to discriminate contribute to making this world a less safe place for my children.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Go back and review your own comments on other posts/forums and get back to me. You live as if your opinion trumps everyone else's, So I'll SHAKE MY HEAD right back atcha!!!!


Never ever have I disagreed with somebody and wanted their whole topic deleted. People are free to their opinions even if you feel they are wrong.

However, if you go through my posts, you'll just see I'm just speaking the truth!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey! My post got deleted! I didn't think it was that far over the line!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Lol perfect!


Might wanna read the topic again first. There's a difference between just being gay, and doing gay antics during the ride. I have no problem with 2 gay dudes just sitting back taking the ride like every other normal pax. But there will be a problem if they proposition me or get to sword fighting in my damn backseat. Listening to the OP doesn't seem like the gay people are acting Normal. But to me that's no different than a straight person not acting normal. Problem pax I hate



UberLou said:


> LOL your version of the truth.
> 
> So just for the record, If my opinion included using the "N" word you would support that as my opinion and not want it removed?


I'm a black person, I use the word every other day


----------



## coconnell11 (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, this thread went south in a hurry


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Openly gay people are a big part of society now and if you can't handle that, amongst other things, then you should reconsider other methods of earning an income that do not involve having random people in your own car.

If what people do in your car bother you then you need to reclaim ownership of your vehicle and enforce , politely, your rules.

Your car, your rules unless you're the type that is easily overruled.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Might wanna read the topic again first. There's a difference between just being gay, and doing gay antics during the ride. I have no problem with 2 gay dudes just sitting back taking the ride like every other normal pax. But there will be a problem if they proposition me or get to sword fighting in my damn backseat. Listening to the OP doesn't seem like the gay people are acting Normal


Out of curiosity, how would you feel about two good looking girls in the backseat making out and propositioning you to join in? Still equally offended?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Might wanna read the topic again first. There's a difference between just being gay, and doing gay antics during the ride.


What are gay antics exactly?

Like frat boys slap eachother in the junk gay..... I wouldn't allow that. Giving your gay partner a smooch or holding their hand, not an antic. That's a relationship.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Out of curiosity, how would you feel about two good looking girls in the backseat making out and propositioning you to join in? Still equally offended?


Yes, but more about being propositioned, not because they are chics. I'm happily married.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

some people are 'grossed out' by gay sexual conduct and inuendo and some people have repressed fears etc about it. 

I don't think it makes you some horrible bigot if you are one of those ppl. 
Just not a good trait to have if you work a customer service job. 

I don't happen to care what passengers sex lives are , or even what they do in my car (within reason/respect). 
I probably drive 3 obviously gay people a day and several other less-obvious and/or bisexual people. I see that as $20 , not as a traumatic issue, but if I did, I'd have to consider a different job. We don't get paid enough to stress about things we dislike.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If you're worried about a bad rating all the time then you need to take a closer look at yourself. I have a shitty pax maybe 1 in 50 rides so if I get a low rating 1 in even 30 I'll still be OK, ratings wise.


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Openly gay people are a big part of society now and if you can't handle that, amongst other things, then you should reconsider other methods of earning an income that do not involve having random people in your own car.
> 
> If what people do in your car bother you then you need to reclaim ownership of your vehicle and enforce , politely, your rules.
> 
> Your car, your rules unless you're the type that is easily overruled.


Apparently in little town Ohio gays are not a big part of their society.. Lol


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I'm a gay, can I kick straight people out of my car? They make me uncomfortable.





Bart McCoy said:


> Might wanna read the topic again first.


I don't need to read the topic again. 
I found dcnewber post funny. You know like comedy. That's why I replied to his post with the "lol perfect" comment.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Just make sure to have a hazmat suit


I was going to remind you about the Lysol (@), but I guess that if you have a Hazmat Suit, the Lysol would be redundant.



Ubernice said:


> I agree with you; besides the disgusting this people are that are really cheap and frugal never ever I get a single dollar tip from this people and they always expecting be treated as princess paying this ridiculous uber fares


The gays are almost *anything but* cheap. In the cab, they are among the best tippers. I give them no brickbats for not tipping on UberX. Uber tells its users not to tip. Yes, I like and appreciate tips as much as everyone on these boards, and I wish that Uber would accommodate it or at least stop telling the users not to tip. This would make my quarrel with Uber, not the user. The user employs the application/service as its provider (Uber) tells him to employ it. Brickbats to Uber for its anti-tipping attitude, not to the user for doing what Uber tells him to do.

I do not know how the gays act in Arizona, but here they are no trouble at all. In fact, they tend to be among the better customers. They get into the cab or car (depending on what I am driving that day), give the address and act just like I would expect any passenger to act. Some talk, some bury their noses in their electronic toy. If they ask for something, it is reasonable: "Can you turn up the A/C, please?"; "Can you roll up the window, please?"; "Could you turn on the game, please?". All of these are typical of requests that I receive from passengers, gay or otherwise. I can not remember the last time that a gay customer made an unreasonable request of me either in the cab or UberX. On Uber Taxi or UberX, I do not care who you are, or even if your credit card is good. Uber will pay me even if your card is no good. In the cab, if it is other than Uber Taxi, I do care if you have money or a good credit card. If you have either of the above, you and I are fine.



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Some people would like to not let "********" in the same businesses they frequent. I'm supposed to be ok with that and not "suppress" their opinion?


They can express their opinion. If they try to keep out this or that person/group, that is different. Several posters, including myself, have reproved the Original Poster for attempting to exclude the gays from her car.

I never stated that you are supposed to be "ok with that [sic]". I did state that the opinion should not be suppressed. The person can be taken to task for it, as have I and several posters here have done. Take the Original Poster to task for it? Yes. Mock her for it, as a poster or two here has done? Yes. In fact, taking the Original Poster to task for that opinion demonstrates that you are anything but "ok with it". There is a difference between "suppression" and "denunciation". Suppress? No. Denounce? Condemn? Absolutely.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

That's true. I don't like giving rides to snotty 28 year old business exec yuppies but I also like making money so you i deal with it.

I'm not gay but I'd take a gay person over almost anyone else 99% of the time just because in my experience they are easy to get along with. Until they get drunk but that goes with anyone, you don't have to be gay to be an obnoxious prick.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I don't allow sexual activity in my cab, it's inappropriate behavior. 
Boy on girl, boy on boy, girl on girl, no one swaps spit in my cab.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Unless I get paid no ones getting laid.


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

replace gay with woman, black or jewish in the OP posting and then see if you still support her feelings. She has every right to hate gay people, she's a bigot and that's her deal. I'd like to see her quit Uber because shes a bigot and I don't want to be associated with her in any way shape or form.

And she's not allowed to deny service to people based on sexual orientation in most states (laws are fuzzy on this issue, much to my dismay). She certainly isn't allowed to deny service to people based on sexual orientation on Uber because the TOS doesn't allow it.

Bigots gonna biggot I suppose.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

............and for those who are comparing "I do not like gays" to using [illiterate corruption of Spanish/Portuguese word for "black"], it *ain't quite the same.* Had the Original Poster typed "I do not like [obsolete British term for kindling wood] or [a misspelling of something found in many places in Holland], that would be the same as using [illiterate corruption of Spanish/Portuguese word for "black].


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberMensch2015 said:


> replace gay with woman, black or jewish in the OP posting and then see if you still support her feelings.
> 
> She has every right to hate gay people, she's a bigot and that's her deal.
> 
> ...


We are against suppressing her feelings/opinions. We do not support them. I am not sure of the exact wording, any more, but it went something similar to "I do not agree with what you say but I will defend to the death your right to say it". She could substitute any of the words that you mention as well as several that you did not, and we would still take her to task for that, even if we were not in agreement with suppressing them.

Yes, she does, as do we have every right to take her to task for doing so. That does not give us the right to suppress her opinions.

She would not be allowed to do that in the District of Columbia or the State of Maryland. I do not know about the Commonwealth of Virginia. If she tried that in the former two, it could spell legal troubles for Uber. If it did not spell that, Uber could suddenly find that it has "problems" with regulators and government officials.

Other posters, as well as I, have pointed out that Uber would take a very dim view of discriminating against gays, as the gay community is a major user of Uber at all levels of service that Uber makes available.

Please, people, understand that stating that the Original Poster has a right to express her opinions does not mean that we agree with/support the opinions and feelings that she chooses to express....................nor do we agree with or support what she proposes to do.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Probably about 2/3rds of the people who ride in my car I wouldn't choose to associate with in my personal life. But I just keep my mouth shut and take them where they want to go.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI All, 

I suppose another way to look at this issue is if the original poster would have an issue with straight people making out and opposed to just gay people making out....Could it be that it is just the "making out" part in general that has the OP feeling uncomfortable?

Looked at another way, I would imagine that an outwardly gay couple would probably be , statistically speaking, more willing to show public displays of affection than say a more conservative or closeted couple....OR a hetero couple for that matter ..hence the feeling of "awkwardness" resulting from the public display of affection and not necessarily because they are gay?

As far as awkwardness for me..... this is my list from MOST awkward to LEAST awkward

1) I think the MOST awkward for me would be a SINGLE man "making out" with himself if you get my drift.

2) 2 men making out.

3) A man and a woman making out.

4) A single woman pleasuring herself (only because I may want to join in!) ;-O

5) A couple of women making out (THAT'S what a Pax dash cam is for!) ;-O

I didn't include bestiality, underage, or anything too "radical" because THAT would be just too far ...

In general, I have no problems with most anything going on in the back (I will be looking for a $200 cleaning fee tho if I see anything when I break out the out the black light! ). 

Me personally, I don't have a problem with any pax so long as they quiet, neat, clean, and tip well ;-)

Andy


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was going to remind you about the Lysol (@), but I guess that if you have a Hazmat Suit, the Lysol would be redundant.
> 
> The gays are almost *anything but* cheap. In the cab, they are among the best tippers. I give them no brickbats for not tipping on UberX. Uber tells its users not to tip. Yes, I like and appreciate tips as much as everyone on these boards, and I wish that Uber would accommodate it or at least stop telling the users not to tip. This would make my quarrel with Uber, not the user. The user employs the application/service as its provider (Uber) tells him to employ it. Brickbats to Uber for its anti-tipping attitude, not to the user for doing what Uber tells him to do.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you got not the experiences that I got with this people; I'm not discriminating, I'm just say they are cheap and frugal, I respect them but I hate to have them in my car kissing in the back seat; can't be more discreet and wait until his destination ?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Out of curiosity, how would you feel about two good looking girls in the backseat making out and propositioning you to join in? Still equally offended?


Do you want to debate reality?

Clearly 2 women tongue kissing is the NOT same as 2 gay men tongue kissing.

Again, do you really wanna debate reality?

In reality(the real world) , most people expect to see heterosexual stuff in PUBLIC,and most people accept heterosexual stuff they may come across. Fact.

Still wanna debate reality?


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> some people are 'grossed out' by gay sexual conduct and inuendo and some people have repressed fears etc about it.
> 
> I don't think it makes you some horrible bigot if you are one of those ppl.
> Just not a good trait to have if you work a customer service job.
> ...


I wouldn't want any sexual conduct or innuendo happening while I'm driving. Doing anything like that in public is an immature way to behave. I don't care what your sexuality is, just show some respect to the people around you.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Sometimes I wish I could be as audacious as these people. I have a hard time doing things in public due to social anxiety..

I could never clip my nails in someone elses car, but someone did it in.

I could never just open up a bag of chips and just start crunchin away..

Is it a lack of manners or is it just people that have the attitude of I'll do anything I want?

To sit in the backseat of a stranger's car and just make out is beyond anything I'd ever do and I wonder why these people think it's cool is it because they just don't care?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Do you want to debate reality?
> 
> Clearly 2 women tongue kissing is the NOT same as 2 gay men tongue kissing.
> 
> ...


In what world is two women tongue kissing a heterosexual act?

Reality is you're a biggot. Just own up to it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> In what world is two women tongue kissing a heterosexual act?
> 
> Reality is you're a biggot. Just own up to it.


Clearly I never said that. QUOTE me where i said 2 women kissing is heterosexual? You cant. The whole point of that was both are gay but one is more acceptable than the other in reality. After that, I moved to ANOTHER point about reality.

You tried to piece together 2 different points to make me appear wrong, nice try, but try again.... and I apologize if putting 2 different points in one reply went over your head...


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Clearly I never said that. QUOTE me where i said 2 women kissing is heterosexual? You cant. The whole point of that was both are gay but one is more acceptable than the other in reality. After that, I moved to ANOTHER point about reality.
> 
> You tried to piece together 2 different points to make me appear wrong, nice try, but try again.... and I apologize if putting 2 different points in one reply went over your head...


Then I misinterpreted whatever bigoted point you were trying to get across. My mistake and I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Then I misinterpreted whatever bigoted point you were trying to get across. My mistake and I sincerely apologize.


lol no apology needed, I realize the wealth of knowledge I spew flys like an eagle over most people's heads!!! ahahahaha


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wanna makeout?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Daisy S. said:


> I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable.
> 
> What do you guys do?
> 
> If I knew people were gay could I cancel on them, bc I really don't want to deal with that uncomfortable feelings, or what is the best way to handle this. I mean it really freaks me out sometimes.


"Love...never comes from a bad place."


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

dcnewber said:


> I'm a gay, can I kick straight people out of my car? They make me uncomfortable.


Ha ha! Well said!!


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> lol no apology needed, I realize the wealth of knowledge I spew flys like an eagle over most people's heads!!! ahahahaha


That's "flies", Mr. Knowledge.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

EcoboostMKS said:


> That's "flies", Mr. Knowledge.


did you notice i didnt capitalize the first letter in the sentence?
notice ahahah is not in the dictionary?
this forum is not worth my time to proofread and correct, I only did that on term papers, and currently now with financial papers and business contracts, aka, stuff thats of importance to me (notice i didnt put an apostrophe in didnt and thats? guess what? i dont care!!)

i just get the message out, most people can figure it out regardless of my grammar and spelling, just like this paragraph is spelled all wrong, but most folks with normal basic knowledge can understadn the sentence and what its saying:

I cnduo't bvleiee taht I culod aulaclty uesdtannrd waht I was rdnaieg. Unisg the icndeblire pweor of the hmuan mnid, aocdcrnig to rseecrah at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mttaer in waht oderr the lterets in a wrod are, the olny irpoamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rhgit pclae.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

RogerJS said:


> best tips


PHRASING! BOOM!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RogerJS said:


> View attachment 17904
> Your Avitar looks gay! Better not get in my car I'll toss you
> If I tossed gays I'd loose half my rides, Palm Springs is the capital of gays,, and I love them.. Best pax most of the time, best tips


well sure, some areas definitely will be more prevalent than others, thats for sure. But majority of markets, gays wont be an issue


----------



## ArnoldLSU (Oct 5, 2015)

From what I can tell in today's world, it's perfectly okay to be hateful and cruel and mean to anybody you deem to be "hateful"


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

C'mon guys, you're all being trolled hard and you fell for it. Wisen up.

OP is probably not even a white female named "Daisy S." and more likely a lonely male who loves stirring things up on the net because he needs attention. I came to that conclusion when this person posted in another thread on here that anybody who has ever done any drug/substance in their entire life must be a junkie or dopehead addict.

If OP is who she says she is then she to come onto a public forum using her almost-full legal name and posting a picture of her face and where she is from and where she claims to drive for Uber.

This thread should be deleted because it is a joke.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Daisy S. said:


> I personally don't like picking up gay people, especially young gay people, they are always a handful to deal with and then when they start kissing in the back it just makes me REALLY uncomfortable. I mean real uncomfortable.
> 
> What do you guys do?


Treat them like any other riders.

If riders were kissing in my back seat, I doubt I would know about it, since my focus is on driving, not looking behind me. If they are kissing, so what? If that's the worst thing that ever happens in your driving career, you're lucky.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

As long as they don't barf in my car I could care less


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Daisy the dinosaur. This OP is unbelievable. As a straight man even I'm offended by Daisy. This is why I moved out of the Midwest. Backwards


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

ArnoldLSU said:


> From what I can tell in today's world, it's perfectly okay to be hateful and cruel and mean to anybody you deem to be "hateful"


And not tolerating everything about everyone is "hateful". Sorry, but not EVERYTHING needs "tolerance". Basic human rights (marriage, freedom of speech, equal opportunity for jobs, etc), these things need tolerated. If you come to me and tell me that you wanna bang a camel in a tutu, and I need to be tolerant because that's your sexual orientation, I'm gonna call you a weirdo and tell you to go away, maybe even GTFO of my uber vehicle. Crap, I'm gonna get a guy toting a camel in a tutu for my next fare for saying that....

And just because you aren't comfortable with something, and want to avoid it, doesn't make you hateful either. Doesn't make you an ideal candidate for this job, but you're not hateful. Just because I don't like clowns and don't go to the circus doesn't mean I hate clowns, means I don't wanna be around them. They're always smiling and it freaks me out.....


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Did we travel back in time to the 17th century in the uber mobile,where such behavior would become a household gossip of the maids. It's non of our business to sniff what's cooking in the back seat,just freaking drive and that's our job. Leave your personal opinions about the world out of your car, you decided to turn it into a street hooker. If things like this bothers anyone then they should not be driving public around.


----------



## Davesway10 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Clearly 2 women tongue kissing is the NOT same as 2 gay men tongue kissing.


Really ? How are they not the same ? Wanna know the difference between a gay man and you ? The gay man could care less about you being straight, he is content to let you live the life you choose for yourself. 


EcoboostMKS said:


> Then I misinterpreted whatever bigoted point you were trying to get across.


Nailed it.


----------

